# kansas



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

im wanting to hunt Kansas or Missouri for ducks in late December or January and looking for as much info as I can. so thank you in advance. For that time of year, what would be the best part of the state to hunt? is it possible to scout and ask for permission or is that pretty tough? I can hunt water and fields. im sure im forgetting a few questions so any info is greatly appreciated!

and if this isn't the forum to be asking this, please point me in the right direction.
thanks


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I looked into that too. Permission is tough if not impossible unless you want to pay to get on fields. Water hunting is possible though.


----------



## ehossk (Mar 6, 2010)

I know Missouri (at least used to) has 3 duck hunting zones, only the south is open in January, so that automatically limits your options. Most of the public land down there will be water hunting. There is some good hunting to be had in the bootheal. The Mississippi River also has a lot of opportunities boat required, but be careful of ice!!! Some of the areas are draw areas where they limit the Number of hunting groups and you have to be there x amount of time for the draw to choose a spot/pit/blind. Look on their website, they have some good info.

Not sure about the KS duck season, I have never hunted there.


----------



## Baldplate33 (Sep 14, 2013)

I have some friends who have gone to west central Kansas a hand full of times. The time of year they go varies, they just keep an eye on the migration reports and roll the dice. Some years it's has been incredible for them and others they end up hunting a couple days and move north or south a state depending on weather. They hunt all water in a boat. Get your wallet out if ya want to hunt private feilds, ponds, ect. From what they told me.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Nearly impossible getting on fields unless you wanna pay to play when it comes to Kansas.


----------

